# Turning a Freshwater Tank into Saltwater



## Highland lake13 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been looking at used tanks on craigslist. Most of the tanks are freshwater tanks and those that are saltwater are very expensive and too big for me. I am looking for a tank between 24-46 galloons. I want to try to go as natural as possible, meaning no skimmers, and no sumps. I will use basic filters, a heater, a lighting system. I have been looking at the lighting systems online and they mostly all seem like they are set up for freshwater systems. Am i wrong about the lights, can they be used for both fresh and salt water tanks?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

First off, can I ask why the lack of skimmer use? A skimmer is an important addition to your equipment list, especially if you are new to saltwater. 

In regards to the lighting, your needs will depend on what animals you wish to keep vs size/depth of tank you are working with. Freshwater fixtures can often be used for marine tanks if the bulbs are replaced with appropriate bulbs. Here again, until we know what you are attempting to keep, it is impossible for someone to suggest appropriate bulbs or the fixtures that can handle them.

When you say you wish to use "basic filters", can I ask what you are referring to? There are canister filters, hang on back filters (HOB), internal filters, etc... The type of filtration unit you decide to work with will also hold a lot of bearing about whether skimming will be needed, how many additional power heads will be needed, etc. Filtration in a marine environment relies heavily on live rock, sand bed, and "natural" forms of filtration, much more so than freshwater situations. 

When deciding to purchase a tank, get as large as you can to start with. The bigger the tank the easier it will be to care for and your options of what to keep will vary greatly. A marine environment is very different than a freshwater environment, and so are the animals.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

first u decide whther u go for a FOWLR or Reef. Okay no filter no sumps but Protein Skimmer is a must. Read this :
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-filtration-101-how-differs-freshwater-31955/
You must print it out. It will help.
written by soomebody who has a lot of knowledge in marine tanks.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Another thing to heavily consider is weather or not the tank had products used in it that contained copper. Many times we find that the silicone used to seal the tank can store the copper into it and then slowly release it back into the water column. Generally this isn't too detrimental, but if you have crabs and some corals (depending on the coral) it can affect them and/or kill them. Always be cautious when buying used.


----------

